# One of favorite O/P mustards



## opmustard (Jan 24, 2021)

One of my favorite mustards is this F. LENTZ, from Philly.
Great ornate design, unusal inward rolled lip, embossing is large, clear and distinct. Nice open pontil.
Mint condition.
The preivuos two owners had no information about this jar. Hey, its from Philly, it would seem as there must be some mention of this co.
Please, excuse my photos, having trouble with lighting.
Hopefully the photo size is correct, this my first posting of uncropped pictures.
opmustard


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 24, 2021)

Wow that's stunning!  Wonderfully detailed embossing for a bottle of that era.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 24, 2021)

opmustard said:


> One of my favorite mustards is this F. LENTZ, from Philly.
> Great ornate design, unusal inward rolled lip, embossing is large, clear and distinct. Nice open pontil.
> Mint condition.
> The preivuos two owners had no information about this jar. Hey, its from Philly, it would seem as there must be some mention of this co.
> ...


That is a sweet mustard jar beautiful color I really like it I've got quite a few mustard jars the barrel mustards all kinds of different colors I dug one in that color I really like them


----------



## opmustard (Jan 24, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> That is a sweet mustard jar beautiful color I really like it I've got quite a few mustard jars the barrel mustards all kinds of different colors I dug one in that color I really like them


Thanks for the compilments. I appreicate them.
Hey Nick, what to do any selling or trading for some of your mustards?
opmustard


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 24, 2021)

Maybe wait later


opmustard said:


> Thanks for the compilments. I appreicate them.
> Hey Nick, what to do any selling or trading for some of your mustards?
> opmustard
> [/ no way Jose LOL


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2021)

opmustard said:


> One of my favorite mustards is this F. LENTZ, from Philly.
> Great ornate design, unusal inward rolled lip, embossing is large, clear and distinct. Nice open pontil.
> Mint condition.
> The preivuos two owners had no information about this jar. Hey, its from Philly, it would seem as there must be some mention of this co.
> ...


1840's? Beauty of a bottle. Best mustard bottle embossing I've ever seen.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Jan 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 1840's? Beauty of a bottle. Best mustard bottle embossing I've ever seen.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2021)

I just call them as i see them. Your very welcome.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Jan 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just call them as i see them. Your very welcome.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is why your compilment is quite the compilment.
opmustard


----------

